
Chaos: Classical and Quantum [pdf] - archielc
http://chaosbook.org/chapters/ChaosBook.pdf
======
ngcc_hk
I accept chaos. I am not sure that it accepts me.

    
    
         —Bob Dylan, Bringing It All Back Home

